# Monitor Audio ASW 210 Subwoofer good deal for $150?



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

A local is selling it and I was thinking on getting a Lava LSP12 that another local is selling for $200 for the room where my 3D movie viewing and computer gaming happens.

Which one is a better choice?
I need to tell the guy soon. 

Thanks


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Is the warranty transferable on the lava? If so, a point for that choice. The asw210 is almost certainly the better performer....however it is also likely 10(?) years old and if anything did go wrong...would you be able to get a replacement amp or woofer? (and at what price)? Given the budget I'd lean to lava---especially if you get the remaining warranty.

Tom V.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Interesting that he just mentioned that he replaced the amp with a brand new one from factory about a month ago.
I wonder if they go bad often or something and the condition of the driver...
What you just pointed out is my own concern.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Who replaced the amp---MA or Lava guy?

If it was MA, I'd politely ask for some proof/verification.

If it was lava---as long as the warranty is transferable it isn't a real issue either way.

Also, being able to hear a used subwoofer operate before paying is always a good idea.

Tom V.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

It was the MA but I passed on it because the pic is not the one from the 210 model number and the amp is a generic one as I found based on the model number on the amp
Thanks though


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

If you get the lava and have any setup or calibration questions don't hesitate to post them,

Tom V.


----------

